

How credible are Glassdoor reviews? - hyunwoona

I&#x27;ve got an offer from Rocket Fuel Inc., and obviously it is a very promising company, but I&#x27;ve seen reviews in Glassdoor.com, and there were a lot of bad reviews about it.
Most of nice reviews seemed to be made up by HR.<p>If anyone is working in Rocket Fuel, please tell me what it is like to work in Rocket Fuel.<p>Thank you.
======
NumberSix
A few thoughts.

I don't know specifically about Glassdoor but review sites in general tend to
have either fairly positive or fairly negative reviews. I think partly people
with a middling view of the product, service, employer whatever don't care
enough to post a review.

In general, I think all or mostly negative reviews is at least a yellow flag.

In my experience, it is difficult, generally impossible, to detect
interpersonal problems, flakiness, even extremely negative working
environments in a job interview. Sometimes it comes out, but most people can
put on a good face for a few hours. This is really both ways; it is also hard
to evaluate job candidates as well as employers in a standard job interview
process.

One option is "try and buy", where you work for the potential employer on a
project for a few weeks to a few months on a contract basis with the
understanding that either or both of you many decide not to go further. It
appears hard for an employer to hide serious problem for more than a few days.
A few days, however, is probably not long enough to detect a serious mismatch.

If it is this Rocket Fuel [http://rocketfuel.com/](http://rocketfuel.com/), be
especially cautious of AI (or equivalent buzzwords such as "machine learning")
companies. AI seems particularly prone to questionable claims, flaky people,
wishful thinking and even outright fraud.

If you have not, try to find out exactly what they are hiring you to do and on
what time scale. Are they expecting an AI breakthrough in 1 quarter? I have
encountered extremely optimistic plans like this; it almost never works out.

------
msoad
It's a big big red flag if you are seeing only 5 and 1 star reviews. Also if 5
star reviews are made in same day or week they are differently fake. When a
company struggle in hiring it's usual nowadays to spam their own Glassdoor
page with fake reviews.

Beware and make sure you know everything before starting a new job. Nothing is
worst than looking for another job just after two months.

~~~
hyunwoona
It's an intern position, so I'll have to look for another position after two
months anyway. I am working for this position for just 4 months(or more if I
want to)

How bad can it get to work in a not so good company for 4 months as an intern?
Anyway this is the only offer I have so far(I'm waiting for another)

~~~
lastofus
It could be a great learning experience, even if you only learn "how not to do
things".

With regards to the glassdoor reviews, the truth probably lies somewhere in
the middle of disgruntled ex employees, and the current employees trying to
hold the ship together.

------
dogan
I had an obnoxious colleague who wrote a very distorted Glassdoor review of
the company I used to work for. His review wasn't all wrong but it was
definitely extremely exaggerated because of getting kicked out of the team he
was leading.

------
Nicholas_C
I find that for large companies they seem fairly accurate, for small companies
the sample size is just too small. You also have to keep in mind that
different people can get VERY different experiences with the same company.

